# New thread , old projects ................................snore .



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2021)

Have to pick up a donor tractor tomorrow . I'll fix it up and lose a few hundred as usual . It doesn't take long to get back in the saddle with this stuff . Today , I completed the basement into 3 parts . Ebay , Craigslist and some tooling for here . Not a big deal for all , but a MAJOR thing for me . Lets get the tractors rolling once again .


----------



## benmychree (Nov 19, 2021)

What is your e bay name?


----------



## Aukai (Nov 19, 2021)

Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2021)

/\/\/\  Don't trust this guy !


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2021)

In all honesty , I cleaned the basement up quite a bit . The ebay stuff is for larger lathes , the CL crap is for projects etc  Not really an interest on here unless you're running a 20" lathe .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 20, 2021)

Another yard ornament . I now have $11 bucks invested in this for a new ignition . Replaced one fuse and jumped the battery and she's running .  Not the best time of year for selling tractors but I'll sit it out back after the battery is charged up .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 21, 2021)

One of our members just left the premises . Another 2-3 hundred lbs. are out of the basement , garage or off the trailer .   Nice finally meeting this member , a great guy .


----------



## rabler (Nov 21, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> In all honesty , I cleaned the basement up quite a bit . The ebay stuff is for larger lathes , the CL crap is for projects etc Not really an interest on here unless you're running a 20" lathe .


Didn't find anything on ebay for seller mmcmdl?    I don't know about actively running, but I do have a 25" swing lathe ...  What do you have for sale?


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 21, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> One of our members just left the premises . Another 2-3 hundred lbs. are out of the basement , garage or off the trailer .  Nice finally meeting this member , a great guy .



And I enjoyed meeting Dave too 

I did a tiny part to help the cleanup project. And got to have some really neat tooling explained to me by a warm, welcoming guy. Thank you, meeting you was my absolute pleasure.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 21, 2021)

Jason , they know you're full of crap saying how nice I am .  They know me too well on here .  But yes , I showed you some things and you helped me out . Still quite a bit to go , and I'll continue working on it . The members on here are always welcome as I have nothing to hide , other than tools . But once again I thank you for making the trip up , we did put a small dent in the basement ........................................................a very small dent .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 22, 2021)

rabler said:


> Didn't find anything on ebay for seller mmcmdl? I don't know about actively running, but I do have a 25" swing lathe ... What do you have for sale?


Big lathe stuff . Aloris DAs , MT5 Shoda live center sets etc .  I don't plan on any large lathes in the future , maybe a 15-17" . I'll put this on the bay where it will go .


----------

